# My new PIERCE!!!!! Help me out with info



## slick (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is my new Pierce. I did some horsetrading with a buddy of mine to get it. I've had my eye on it for a year now and he's such a great guy he came to the decision it's going to a good home and knows my intentions are to keep it forever and not destroy it either. I'm still on the fence as to restore it or leave it? It's borderline since it has some of the original pinstriping still visible. For now I would just like to find the missing parts and turn it into a rider, so help me out guys. What's incorrect? And who has the missing pieces to the puzzle? Can somebody date it for me? The serial number is 311234. The rear hub I believe is a morrow and the font is a ND model SM. BTW look very closely at the handlebars. How the heck do you get that stem off? Haha!!


----------



## Wcben (Apr 16, 2012)

She's a beauty! In my opinion, there's not quite enough original to have to stay original... But that choice of course is yours.  If I were to restore I'd go full boat, match the stripes, do her right!  Very cool bike overall, congrats!!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 16, 2012)

great score man, shes a beaut! I was asleep at the wheel on that last pierce that came up on here, but ive always wanted one. you coming down for the swap?


----------



## slick (Apr 17, 2012)

lobsterboyx said:


> great score man, shes a beaut! I was asleep at the wheel on that last pierce that came up on here, but ive always wanted one. you coming down for the swap?




Thanks man! No I don't think i'm going to make the swap this time unless I get my tax refund by then?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't hurt the stem...looks like the cross-bar was added later. Maybe the weld/solder can be undone?


----------



## rs matt (Apr 17, 2012)

*imho*

I vote restore. Resored other people see the glory and history. As is only bike people will appreciate it. My house looks like a museum, but everything is in use, not just on dislpay. Every piece has its history lesson. The nice thing about the biuke is it is portable. MAny people get to enjoy it without being "company."


----------



## slick (Apr 17, 2012)

So what atyle fenders do I need for this? I saw a picture of another Pierce that had the Davis style fenders. Or does it take the typical motorbike raingutter style fenders? Also, what type of rims are these called on it? I was thinking of using the same style rims but where would I find another set of rims and tires? I want this bike to be a rider, not just a show piece. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2012)

slick said:


> So what atyle fenders do I need for this? I saw a picture of another Pierce that had the Davis style fenders. Or does it take the typical motorbike raingutter style fenders? Also, what type of rims are these called on it? I was thinking of using the same style rims but where would I find another set of rims and tires? I want this bike to be a rider, not just a show piece. Thanks for all the help.




I don't know if that took the shallow or standard rain gutter fenders. Year would help. I have both. bri.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool bike, Chris. Rare too. The front fork looks funky. Is it correct?


----------



## slick (Apr 17, 2012)

I saw another Pierce with the same fork so i'm guessing it's correct. It's going to be fun finding the fenders I think. The other bike had Davis fenders on it. Not sure if it was correct or not though?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 17, 2012)

Fork is correct and Pierce did contrast the finish.
The rims look like G and J type, early universal clinchers, but I have been unable to use newer 28 x 1.5 on my set and still looking for a no.77 chain tread.
Very nice bike and I don't think I need to worry about you restoring it, but I will have to worry about you riding it.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2012)

were Pierce and Davis related?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 17, 2012)

These rims look iron, or flat to me.....Am I seeing things??

I have a few new sources for fender braces, (nos) and possibly fenders.

I've seen the braces with my own eyes, they are NICE. Some fenders, but another

fender source is in the works too.......... Stay tuned.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 17, 2012)

There are different sizes of the G&J rims. I have had a set that took a standard 27x1-3/8" tires. It's worth checking out. The chainring looks Westfield? The bars are kinda cool. I wonder why they have the holes in the cross bar? Maybe for some accessories?


----------



## maxwell07 (Apr 26, 2012)

*curious-what is a ballpark for a similar Pierce in this condition?*

Have wtd one for awhile and how rare are these?

I would leave it alone, get it operating and not touch a thing....


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2012)

I've got a set of those rims too, 27" tires fit like they were made for them.


----------



## pelletman (Apr 27, 2012)

Is this a Buffalo Pierce or Angola Pierce?  I guess Angola


----------



## sam (Apr 28, 2012)

The chainring looks Westfield? 

It's a Pierce chainring and may have the pierce "arrow" stamped on it if you look real close


----------



## slick (Apr 28, 2012)

Where would the arrow be stamped?? On the face of the chainring or the backside? I would love to find some wheels for this as well as some fenders so I can get it rideable again.


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 28, 2012)

*pierce*

my guess is late twenties into the thirties, made in angola by the emblem bicycle company. here is my pierce camel back with fenders and such. it has the same hanger as yours (ive seen a couple more with that same one from angola) haven't seen a buffalo pierce with a one piece hanger even tho they advertised one.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?23331-Pierce-Cycle-Angola-camel-nice-seat!
i will check if it has a serial number. i have two more, a chain drive cushion, no serial number, but buffalo made. and a frank kramer special with a serial number on the rear drop out. Bud poe had one with the same forks. i could pull measurements or take pics of parts of mine if you want.


----------



## slick (Apr 28, 2012)

Very nice camelback. I remember seeing that one on here. Is it still for sale? The other Pierce I saw had Davis style fenders and is a darn near duplicate to my back. It was for sale on here awhile back but I don't know who's it was? The price was very reasonable thogh I thought? Here is the bike. I hope the owner doesn't mind me showing it?


----------



## twowheelfan (Apr 29, 2012)

*i remeber seeing that one as well.*

that one seemed like it was re painted, (new seat, and lack of pierce logo on top tube) all the brightwork just looks too good to be original IMHO. I was suspect to originality of that one. Bars,fenders, seat etc. dont get me wrong! its a beaut! i just think that at some point in its life someone added good parts from different donors.
i would sell the camelback.


----------

